# Would you skip your flight?



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@lucia4

If this is "normal behavior" where you come from, by all means, continue the relationship. Where I come from, it's called: _verbal abuse_, and it's a total deal breaker. Not only would I not go, I'd break it off with him and find someone who treats you with the courtesy you deserve.


----------



## birdsintrees (Aug 20, 2012)

If you do go, make sure you have a back up plan for when you are there and things get worse. Maybe going is a way to work out in person with him if this relationship is worth your while . It definitely sounds like you have some things going on that need work. Only you can decide if it is worth that effort and if there is a chance you can both find a way to have a mutually respectful relationship. Just make sure you have somewhere to go or someone to fall back on if things don't go well.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

Someone snapping like that is a bad sign not only because it looks abusive but mainly because he knows you have issues with a certain thing and refuses to accept them as part of you. Yet, you seem to accept this as part of him and despite it bothering you, you are still with him. It seems quite one-sided, doesn't it?

Does he get these anger trips when you meet in person? It's easy to misunderstand something in text but it seems weird that it would be happening on such a large scale in a long term relationship. His behaviour is abusive, hands down. Better question is why do you keep dealing with it?

IMHO, it would definitely be better to discuss it in person but you're also being immature in not knowing whether this is a deal breaker or not for you. No one will tell you that and you need to figure it out for yourself.


----------

